
Ask HN: Do you believe that you can write secure code and applications? - Peyphour
What the title says basically. 
I&#x27;m doing some research for a thesis and I&#x27;m looking for some feedback on this question.
When I say secure, I mean :
- Do you think that the code you write is exempt of basic&#x2F;common vulnerabilities ?
 - If you think so, where&#x2F;how did you learn to ?
- Is there a process in your company to check for those vulnerabilities ?
======
thedevindevops
>Do you believe that you can write secure code and applications?

Code? Sure, applications? Nope, they run on systems outside our control

>Do you think that the code you write is exempt of basic/common
vulnerabilities?

Not the same question as above, yes.

>Where/how did you learn to?

We do cybersecurity training at work.

>Is there a process in your company to check for those vulnerabilities?

Penetration Testing.

